# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  This workbook includes content that is not supported by EXCEL MAC 2011. - Header/Footer

## houseflipsheet

Good Evening Everyone,

I have a spreadsheet that I have created for some clients that use Excel for Mac 2011, but they keep getting this error when they open the file.  

_"This workbook includes content that is not supported by Excel for Mac 2011.
- Header/Footer even, odd and first page options" it then goes on to say I can open in read-only make changes but unsupported items will not be saved._

I have cleared all of the headers/footers from the file, but they continue to get this error message.  Any thoughts on why this is happening and how I can fix it?

Thank you for your time!

Dave

----------


## LJMetzger

Hi Dave,

I know nothing about Excel for Mac, but I have had similar problems with Excel  formats since I only have Excel 2003.

My suggestion is to save the workbook as .xls format if possible.  Then open the .xls file and save it in your normal format.  This will only work if the Excel features you are using are 100% supported by Excel 2003.  If you use post Excel 2003 features, try this then add in the new features after converting to Mac 2011 file format.

Good luck.

Lewis

----------


## Izandol

I think you must check the Page Setup for each worksheet and be sure that these options are not checked for any sheet:
Different odd and even pages
Different first page

Even if there is not a footer or header I think these will cause your problem.

----------

